# Pork Tenderloin versus Pork Loin



## seandje (Aug 24, 2009)

What's the difference?  I guess I can smoke both.  Is one better than the other?  Any recipes?  Food Lion has them on sale and I was going to give them a try.


----------



## bman62526 (Aug 24, 2009)

They ARE different cuts, like the difference between chicken tenders and chicken breast cuts.

Personally, I like the pork tenderloins better than the regular center cut loins - but the tenderloins are so darn expensive I hardly ever get them.

Either way, you can smoke either.  Personally, I like to drape them with a few slices of bacon - for flavor and to keep them moist.


----------



## eman (Aug 24, 2009)

You can smoke both, But i enjoy tenderloin done fast over high heat alot more than smoked.


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 24, 2009)

Pork tenderloins run about 1lb each, loins are quite a bit larger.  Loins are more like a roast size usually.  You can make canadian bacon from them, rolled and stuffed roasts, chops or just smoke the roast as is.


----------



## txbbqman (Aug 24, 2009)

Me personally I love both, to me the tenderloin is a better cut but they can be pricey. Most of the time I will grill the tenderloins and smoke the loins, so it becomes a question of how much time do I have.

This is a recipe I found here awhile back for Tenderloins, I wish I could remember where I got it so I could give the proper credit, but anyway it is awesome and the family loves it

*Awesome Pork Tenderloin*


1 1/2 lbs. lean pork tenderloin

Marinade:
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup cherry cola
3 tbsp. olive oil
1 tsp. minced onion
1 tsp. black pepper
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. minced garlic         

Glaze:
6 oz. cherry preserves
1 tbsp. pure maple syrup
1/2 tbsp. vinegar
1/2 tbsp. water
1/2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce

Directions:
The night before (or several hours before) , combine marinade ingredients and mix well. Place pork tenderloin in marinade, and refrigerate for 4 - 12 hours.

In a small bowl, combine glaze ingredients and blend well.

Build a charcoal fire on one side of the grill, such that the coals are situated on only one side of the grill, leaving the other side void. This will create an area for lower temperature indirect cooking away from the coals. Preheat charcoal cooker to 250 degrees F. Place tenderloin in cooker and cook with indirect heat for 1 hour and 15 minutes. 

Brush glaze onto pork while still on the cooker. Cook for an additional 10 - 15 minutes. The internal temperature of tenderloin should be 160 degrees F when removed from the cooker. Heat any remaining sauce and serve on the side.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 24, 2009)

I love the pork all ways that it can be cooked. I would rather grill a tenderloin and smoke a loin. A loin is cheaper for alot more meat and you can do so much with it. You can make canadian bacon (loved around the world) you can slice it and stuff it with a multitude of things (loved in this house) you can smoke it for sandwiches and on and on. With the tenderloin I like to marinade it sometimes with a jerk seasoning or oriental seasoning and then grill it. But there both good but there are 3 loins in my freezer and no tenderloins.


----------

